# To all of those going into basic, just some tips



## -ORaNGe- (24 Jun 2011)

I'm not going to get specific,  there are a lot of things that change in basic  whenever a  change is needed. For instance when I went through you  were issued your  rifle at  week  3 (actually your 4th week).  However the Lieutenant Navy told us this  would be changing since there is so  much weapons  training that it really acts  as a wedge  between other training that is  needed before  you're given  the responsibility of  having a rifle.

Anyway, here  is my advice to  those asking  questions about "what should I bring", "What should I do", "When will this happen".

In basic training they  take every  single person  in as a completely blank  slate. You are a blob that must be formed into what they want so they quite literally guide you through EVERYTHING you do as if you know absolutely nothing. They will flat out teach people how to shave,  and I'm not kidding, they did with my platoon. If there is one thing the military is excellent  at it's telling you what to do and what is to be expected of you. You don't need to worry  about what you will do next, or what you are bringing  with  you, they'll handle it all.

There aren't really any "tricks" in basic that we can tell you  to make things easier, if you  know how to do  1 thing that you've picked up from here it won't be a huge help. A lot of basic training is about  getting the job done and  working together to do it. Whether it's sewing name tags on kit (welcome to week 1), or cleaning your rooms/common areas before inspection. Timings  are everything, you need to do just about everything as quickly as you can and your staff will guide you guys through every single thing you  do. Very little of what you  will do will relate to civilian  life, realistically who goes on a ruck sack march on a regular basis? Or who cleans  an assault rifle? All of these things will be  taught to you, there is  a lot of info you'll learn in  14 weeks. Sooner or later you will get a routine down with the people around  you  and work together to get things done, what is foreign to you now will become second nature.

I think  the best quote  I've  ever read on here was "You will be amazed and at the same time horrified by what you can accomplish in 5 minutes". The few things I can tell you that will truly help you in  basic are this. If you aren't working  out, start NOW, if you're reasonably fit and not working out, yes you can make it through possibly, but you'll hate yourself for not preparing better and it'll be  quite a bit harder. Next, practice  some discipline while you're there, don't talk in  the ranks, don't fool around on someone else's time and be  mature and professional. The people who are immature and  who screw around will get grinded until they meet the standard or they get recoursed or VR. If you are respectful,  work  hard,  give it everything you have and push your limits and help out those around you the  staff will show you some respect for it  and not grind you  as hard. I helped out  those in my pod (blue sector), I'm mature and I kept my mouth  shut. I worked as hard as I possibly could physically and even my own limits, I always went the extra mile and the staff saw that and things were easier for me.

Another piece of advice is this,  for some people, myself included the hardest thing about being  at basic is being away from home  and  the loneliness. I've been away from  home before,  I worked in  Calgary for  2 years on my own being from Ontario. However when I  left for basic  I left a pregnant wife at home, who believe it or not gave birth 2 days before my grad. So, bring phone cards, that's the most important thing you can bring with you, the ones at Canex aren't the greatest, buy about $100 worth of Bell calling cards (no connection/call fee). Talk to your family when you have the time  and most importantly rely on those around you in your platoon and be there for them. Those people around you will be your extended family, they will be a  support system, they  will be your  brothers, sisters and for some of the older folks that may be there they may be father/mother figures to you. 

One thing  I learned there is that there is no stronger bond than one forged through  hardship and suffering. When you're exhausted, sore, hot/cold, sick, or falling over tired and someone is there to help you and support you that person is family to you. The funny thing is the hardest times in basic I look back on with the  most fondness often because it brought everyone together, there is  nothing like getting beasted and being miserable to form  a  solid friendship and it's something you'll always share.

If anyone wants to post questions about what to expect,  about my experiences or  anything feel free. I don't think I'll steer anyone wrong, I did well through basic, I was referred to as "one of those guys  who keeps the platoon together", I helped out those who needed it and yes took help in the times I needed it to. I was flag party when  I graduated and I believe  earned  the respect  of my staff so I'll do my best to give you guys the best info possible. I finished in December so what I know of basic should be pretty up to date and recent in most respects.

If you've just joined congrats and welcome, if you are thinking of it,  it's  an  extremely rewarding  experience and you'll have no regrets.

If I get flamed, well, that will just suck lol


----------



## Romanmaz (24 Jun 2011)

It sounds like you really admire yourself  :
Congrats on passing basic, however, there are already numerous topics you could have posted this into instead of starting a new one.


----------



## Pusser (24 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> It sounds like you really admire yourself  :
> Congrats on passing basic, however, there are already numerous topics you could have posted this into instead of starting a new one.



Although we often see folks dumping on posters for thinking too highly of themselves or inappropriate placement of their posts, I don't think that was called for here.

The OP simply described his recent experiences.  Considering that I have more military experience after basic than you have life experience from the day you were born, and considering that you have not even started BMQ, I think I'm in  a pretty good position to say that I thought he did a pretty good job.  If that means that I think pretty highly of myself, then so be it.  The CF is chock-a-block with people like that.  It's very often the main reason we get things done.

The problem with posting in other threads is that some of them are very old.  Many people don't read older threads, so if you want to get the word out, you need to start new on.  I don't think the OP was off base at all.

ORaNGe:  good luck in the future.  You seem to have a pretty good attitude.  Keep it up and you'll go far.  Work hard, but don't forget your family.  Canada needs dedicated servicemen (and women), but Canada's children need good fathers (and mothers) too.


----------



## infantryian (24 Jun 2011)

I second what Pusser has said. When I read the first line and the topic I was getting ready to figure out some witty remark something along the lines of "how original, BMQ tips..."

After reading the post, however, I feel that ORaNGe has done a pretty good job for giving one who is about to head out to BMQ some sound advice. As for the accuracy of his post, I cannot speak to that as I do not have the requisite experience, but I found it quite helpful.


----------



## -ORaNGe- (24 Jun 2011)

Well the second I saw the first reply I thought to myself "Oh, here we go, suppose I'll just take a walk".

But for the next two responses thank you, it's not that I "admire" myself, I'm confident in my abilities and proud to do a good job. I'm no stranger to forums either, I'm an Admin on the second biggest paintball forum and I know that yes, info like this may exist but much of it is dead and buried, and on top of that much of it is  quite dated compared to my take on things which is based off of graduating basic recently. As we all know how basic training  is conducted has  many similarities carrying through decades, but at the same time  many things do change. Also many people offering advice may no longer be here  and  this thread gives people looking for info someone who is readily at hand to answer their questions who has things fresh in their mind.

Oh, one more note,  I know there are many users here whose berets have been in service longer than I have, I don't claim to know it all and I never will. The more you learn the more you realize how little you actually know. However I just ask that if someone posts a question in here that is present in pinned topics or is available through  the search please don't throw that at them here. Most people feel a need to have their specific needs and questions addressed and I'm willing to do it without referring them elsewhere. To any instructors from St. Jean or here at Borden who are browsing this thread, if you see anything wrong or outdated that I've posted up please feel free to correct me. I went through basic for 14 weeks, but the instructors who train recruits do it several times per year so obviously your knowledge and experience will  trump mine.


----------



## Romanmaz (24 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> (sarcasm)It sounds like you really admire yourself  : (sarcasm)
> Congrats on passing basic, however, there are already numerous topics you could have posted this into instead of starting a new one.


Forgot to put those....better? I wasn't scolding anyone jwtg  I was joking around with the guy. However, I stand by the fact that there are multiple topics open that he could have put this into.


----------



## Scott (24 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> It sounds like you really admire yourself  :
> Congrats on passing basic, however, there are already numerous topics you could have posted this into instead of starting a new one.



WTF? You are not even close to starting, let alone finishing, BMQ.



			
				Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Forgot to put those....better? I wasn't scolding anyone jwtg  I was joking around with the guy. However, I stand by the fact that there are multiple topics open that he could have put this into.



*You* are responsible for what *you* post and how it is interpereted by others on the forum.

And you are obviously oblivious to what others have been saying about the fact that these topics do need updating every now and then.

Wind your neck in

Scott
Staff


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2011)

-ORaNGe- said:
			
		

> As we all know how basic training  is conducted has  many similarities carrying through decades, but at the same time  many things do change.



The more i read recent stories about basic training, the more i am convinced that not much has changed. The fundamentals of what is taught and how it is taught have remained the same.

Good luck with the next phase of your training.


----------



## Jhunt (30 Jun 2011)

I say be proud you finished! Good job! I know I was proud when I completed BMQ and I'm sure you'd have a hard time finding anyone who wasn't. Good luck on the rest of your journey!


----------



## Nauticus (30 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The more i read recent stories about basic training, the more i am convinced that not much has changed. The fundamentals of what is taught and how it is taught have remained the same.
> 
> Good luck with the next phase of your training.


If it ain't broke...


----------



## Lare (3 Jul 2011)

To add briefly to the OP's post with a quick quote:

(directed at our platoon): "You guys have the easiest job in the CF right now, you simply do exactly what we say, nothing more, nothing less."

-Certain awesome Sgt.


----------

